
Opt out your Wi-Fi network from Google's location services with an SSID tweak - arafsheikh
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/02/28/opt-out-wi-fi-from-google-location-services/
======
ddtaylor
> If you're adamant about protecting your privacy, this will prevent your Wi-
> Fi network and its location from being saved to Google and Microsoft servers

It does not prevent that. It's an indicator that asks these companies nicely
to not save the data - there is no prevention mechanism.

~~~
lern_too_spel
Right. Apple doesn't respect it and has given no indication it ever will.

------
xg15
So, how long until Apple joins in and requires "_dontmapme" as the suffix?

~~~
RichardHeart
_dontmapmebro

------
user7629
This is Do Not Track for WiFi

------
notRobot
TL;DR:

> Just add "_nomap" to your network's name to opt out from Google's service.

> Microsoft requires you to include "_optout" somewhere in your SSID.

> So you'd need to create an ID such as "1234_optout_nomap" to reject both
> services.

––––

Ugh, this seems really annoying, because SSIDs are limited to 32 chars, and
you give up 13 just opting out of these services

~~~
justusthane
Right. Why can't Microsoft just respect _nomap as well as _optout? It's clear
what the user's intent is. Also, according to the article, Google requires
_nomap to be at the end. Apparently Microsoft doesn't require the same for
_optout, but what if they did?

------
jnieminen
_nomap works also for Mozilla's location tracking thing.

------
diego_moita
> which the company maps via crowdsourcing and Street View cars

So, if I hide my SSID then they wouldn't be able to find it?

~~~
SeriousM
Hiding an SSID is just a feature to not show it to the user. The device
already know of its existence.

------
SeriousM
Opt-out is kinda pointless in "crowded" places. They just take the other 10
wifi near you.

